# Tripwire einrichten (Integritätsprüfung)



## der Prof (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Menschen,

wollte ein "schnappschuss" von meinem system anlegen bevor ich ins netz gehe

det problem is: nachdem ich nen site und lokalen key generiert habe und die policy, konfigurationsdatei signiere

kann ich doch mit der integritätsprüfung schon anfangen oder?..  also folgender befehl:  tripwire --check

irgendwie läuft det nich so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab   irgendeine "exception" wird ausgeworfen  hab tripwire gelöscht // apt-get autoremove tripwire

ich benutz ubuntu -_-  und nochmal installiert 

wenn ich nen key generieren möchte, wird folgendes ausgegeben:

### Error: File could not be opened.
### Filename: /etc/tripwire/twcfg.txt
### No such file or directory
### Exiting...
### Error: File could not be opened.
### Filename: /etc/tripwire/tw.cfg
### No such file or directory
### Config file could not be opened.
### Exiting...

  ich hab langsam ka lust mehr..

twadmin --generate-keys --site-keyfile $SITE_KEY
bash: /usr/local/sbin/twadmin: cannot execute binary file

vielleicht muss ich "irgendwelche" zugriffsrechte setzen   ka lust mehr

manschmal vermisse ich windows..     allerdings fühle ich mich da nich wirklich sicher

Tripwire unter Ubuntu

HILFE


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Juni 2008)

1. Wozu bitte einen Hash von deinem System erstellen?

2. Kopiere doch einfach die Systempartition in ein Image ... das kannst du dann auch zurückschreiben.

3. Bitte schreib doch Deutsch ... Dialekt schreiben find ich abartig :/

4. Wenn du über Linux meckerst weil du keine Fehlermeldungen lesen kannst solltest du vllt wirklich wieder Windows nutzen

5. Offensichtlich fehlen einfach die Konfigurationsdateien von tripwire. Gib dazu mal man twconfig ins Terminal ein


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> 1. Wozu bitte einen Hash von deinem System erstellen?


Man erstellt dabei nicht einen Hash vom ganzen System sondern viele Hashes, fuer jede zu ueberwachende Datei mindestens einen.



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> 2. Kopiere doch einfach die Systempartition in ein Image ... das kannst du dann auch zurückschreiben.


Es geht bei Tripwire (oder auch Aide) nicht mit Datensicherung sondern Datensicherheit.
Mit Hilfe dieser Tools laesst sich die Integritaet der Daten verifizieren und somit unter Umstaenden erkennen ob irgendwo herumgekaspert wurde.

Anhand der Beschreibung vom Prof hoert es sich fuer mich aber auch eher danach an als wollte er ein Image erstellen. Fuer diesen Fall empfehle ich PartImage.
Aber unter Linux brauchst Du Dir eh nicht so den Kopf zu zerbrechen wegen Malware, also kannst Du Dir das im Grunde schenken.
Und Programme wie Tripwire oder Aide sind eher fuer Server als fuer Clients interessant.

Ansonsten moechte ich noch auf die leichte Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache hinweisen, vor allem auf die weitraeumig umgangene Gross- und Kleinschreibung.


----------

